# Bench top router table stand



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

I just completed this router table stand for my bench dog router table. I built this from adopting a plan in a Woodsmith's tools and jigs book. 

This was my first attempt at building any type of table and anything with drawers, so it was a good exercise before attempting any real furniture. The material for the table frame is 1x3 white wood from the local home center store (can't get any cheaper). The construction uses bridle joints for building two end frames. I don't want to say how many times I had to cut the tenons to fit correctly in the bridle openings.:wacko: I built a tenoning jig for my table saw to cut the tenons, but I just didn't have much luck with this method. I then decided to cut them using my router table and had much better success. The end frames are connected together with upper and lower stretchers. The upper ones have mortise and tenon joints, and the lower ones are dado joints. The top was built with two layers of plywood and 1x2 oak edge banding. The drawer carcass was made with plywood and constructed by dadoing tongue and groves. The drawer boxes were also constructed with dadoed tongue and groves. The drawer boxes were made with 1/2inch construction grade plywood. The pegboard sides were built cutting 1/4inch groves in 1x2 fir strips to slide the pegboard into. The pegboard frames are just butt jointed together with screws. The finish is rustoleum's satin polyurathane.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi John,
Nice job on the table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A neat job John and I see it is complete with my favorite router and church key.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Job, are You going to put casters on it to roll around or are You lucky enough to have plenty of room in Your shop


----------



## fantastc (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks good to me and love the joints. 

Jim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done,good wright up, very well done.


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

papawd said:


> Nice Job, are You going to put casters on it to roll around or are You lucky enough to have plenty of room in Your shop


I'm still thinking about casters because I don't have very much room. Thanks for the positive comments.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

G7315Z Super Heavy-Duty Mobile Base

G8683Z Mini Mobile Base

G7314Z Heavy-Duty Mobile Base

===


----------



## TomACE (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Mike said:


> A neat job John and I see it is complete with my favorite router and church key.


Mike I missed that KEY  I have a 4" cresent,that seems to be stuck at a 3/16 opening

John,nice work there dude


----------

